# Vorschlag|Guideforum für World of Warcraft



## Emrah (5. November 2006)

Huhu,

Also ich hätte da nen Vorschlag,und zwar:

Ein Guideforum für WoW aufzumachen!

Da es viele sinnvolle Guide´s gibt,die einige in der Com auch sicher interessieren würde!


edit: Ich meine extra bereich fürs Forum,für LVL-Guides etc,Grindstellen oder so,nich Instanzguides wie es sie gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Emrah schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Also ich hätte da nen Vorschlag,und zwar:
> 
> ...


/signed Gute idee... muss man umsetzten *hope*


----------



## jiron (5. November 2006)

Spricht auch in meinen Augen nichts dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die besten sollten dann auch einen Sticky in dem Forum erhalten.


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

jiron schrieb:


> Spricht auch in meinen Augen nichts dagegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo!


----------



## Oxilitor (5. November 2006)

Wäre auf jeden Fall sehr interessant. Genügend Stoff dafür gibt's ja. Von Klassenguide's, Instanzenguide's bis hin zu Resi-Guides für Klassen. Die besten könnte man ja sogar, auf buffed.de veröffentlichen oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Roran (5. November 2006)

Guides   <- Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emrah (7. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Guides   <- Lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es gibt noch viel mehr Guides als die,mach dir da mal keine Sorgen


----------



## Nalumis (7. November 2006)

Emrah schrieb:


> Es gibt noch viel mehr Guides als die,mach dir da mal keine Sorgen


Aber die von buffed.de sind im Schnitt einfach die Besten. Ich habe wirklich viele Guides auf anderen Seiten gelesen, aber entweder sind sie stilistisch und orthographisch eine Katastrophe, unvollständig oder zu fraktionsspezifisch. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber bei buffed.de passen alle. (Klar, verbessern kann man immer was ... z. B. die fehlende Karte bei Zul'Gurub ... und jemand, der was zu meckern hat, findet sich auch immer, das ist so unvermeidlich wie die kindischen "Erster"-Posts.)

Neue User-Guides können sicherlich unter "Allgemeines (WoW)" gepostet werden, aber ich denke, dass die Qualitätsansprüche von buffed.de schon recht hoch sind, um unter die offiziellen Guides zu kommen - Gott sei Dank!


----------

